# Weiterleitung von 1 Domaine auf 2., obwohl gleicher Server



## Jersey (24. April 2006)

Ich bin leider nicht der Superchecker, was HTML betrifft und ich hoffe, ich kann mein Problem ausreichend beschreiben ...

Ich habe 2 Domains, eine alte "a.com" und eine neue "n.com". Beide laufen aber über den selben Server. Das heißt, ich habe nur ein Verzeichnis für die Daten. 

Ich möchte, dass wenn jemand die alte Adresse eingibt, auf eine Seite mit Weiterleitung kommt. Aber wenn er die neue Adresse eingibt, soll er gleich auf den richtigen Index kommen. Wie mache ich das? 

Schonmal Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. April 2006)

Am besten wäre es, wenn du das bereits durch eine serverseitige Konfiguration erledigst, HTML ist dazu nicht in der Lage.


bspw. per .htaccess und einer Rewrite-Rule:

```
#.htaccess in der Dokument-Root des Servers
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   !^n\.com [NC]
RewriteRule ^/(.*)         http://n.com [L,R]
```

...Vorraussetzung: mod_rewrite muss aktiv sein.


----------



## Jersey (24. April 2006)

Vielen Dank erstmal für Deine Antwort. Kannst Du das vielleicht auch noch ein bissl für "Dummies" erklären? Ich hab noch nie was von mod_rewrite gehört ...


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. April 2006)

mod_rewrite ist ein Modul für den Apache-Webserver, welches es ermöglicht, HTTP-Anfragen an den Server "umzuschreiben".

Mein Beispiel würde alle HTTP-Anfragen, die nicht an den HOST "n.com" erfolgen, weiterleiten auf die Adresse "http://n.com"


----------



## D@nger (24. April 2006)

Naja, die Erklärung ist nicht gerade hilfreich, denn ich denke mal, dass du keinen Server hast oder? Du musst erstmal wissen ob das modrewrite-Modul installiert ist sowie ob Apache als Sever läuft. Dann erstellst du auf deinem Space im Root eine Datei namens .htaccess und kopierst o.g. hinein.


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. April 2006)

Wozu erst die Vorraussetzungen ermitteln...htaccess hochladen, fertig 


Ist es ein Apache und mod_rewrite aktiv, klappt es
Ist es ein Apache und mod_rewrite nicht aktiv, gibt es einen Serverfehler, und man löscht die .htaccess einfach wieder
ist es kein Apache, passiert garnix :suspekt:


----------



## D@nger (24. April 2006)

Ja gut, das stimmt natürlich


----------



## DAV1987 (25. April 2006)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass nix von den Sachen wirklich verständlich erklärt wurde, ich kenn mich auch nich wirklich mit sollchen Sachen aus und verlier irgenwie den überblick bei dem was ihr da schreibt man könnte das doch wie verlangt für dummies schreiben


----------



## D@nger (25. April 2006)

Hallo,
stell deine Fragen einfach wenn du welche hast. Ich finde man kann das alles verstehen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. April 2006)

Du kannst auch verlangen, man sollte in ein paar Sätzen Quantenphysik für Dummies erklären.

Ein bisserl Eigeninitiative und Selbststudium kann nie schaden, wenn man was lernen will.
So könnte man bspw. , wenn man hört, dass es um den Apache-Webserver geht, sich durchklicken zu 
www.apache.org>HTTP-Server>Dokumentation>Einführung in die URL-Manipulation

Dann befindet man sich direkt im Tutorial zu mod_rewrite, das, wie ich finde, sehr gut ist...man muss es nur lesen.


----------



## Maik (29. April 2006)

DAV1987 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass nix von den Sachen wirklich verständlich erklärt wurde, ich kenn mich auch nich wirklich mit sollchen Sachen aus und verlier irgenwie den überblick bei dem was ihr da schreibt man könnte das doch wie verlangt für dummies schreiben


In den Webserver-Tutorials findet sich der Thread tut zu mod_rewrite. was ist es, wie funktioniert es?.


----------



## Gumbo (29. April 2006)

Ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteCond     %{HTTP_HOST}   !(^|\.)n\.com$    [NC]
RewriteRule     (.*)           http://n.com/$1   [L,R=301]
```


----------

